# Golden Creek Kennels - NC



## JMartin943

Nevermind...I found the information on them in another section of the forums. Thanks.


----------



## missmarstar

Good luck in your puppy search! I hope when you find one, you stick around and post lots of pics


----------



## JMartin943

I will! 

We're trying to find the right breeder...and do our research.


----------



## Pointgold

JMartin943 said:


> I will!
> 
> We're trying to find the right breeder...and do our research.


Just what I like to hear. As a breeder, I figure anyone who grills me has done their homework. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=32279


----------



## DCPakaMOM

Why not try the Golden Retriever Club of America puppy referral? They have people in different areas of the country who can refer you to reputable breeders. 

Donna


----------



## GoldenKat

Just to add a note about Golden Creek Kennels... RUN AWAY!! One of my neighbors is fostering a dog until she is ready to be bred. He told me she was going to be bred in the spring of '09. I asked how old she was and he responded she just turned 1...


----------



## Pointgold

GoldenKat said:


> Just to add a note about Golden Creek Kennels... RUN AWAY!! One of my neighbors is fostering a dog until she is ready to be bred. He told me she was going to be bred in the spring of '09. I asked how old she was and he responded she just turned 1...


 
GAAACCCKKKK! I loathe "foster" programs like this - HVB/puppy millers who simply want more reproductive organs available to them without having to care for the dogs (hence larger profits) really make my skin crawl. It's also used as a tactic by some so that they are not in violation of the number of dogs that they are allowed to have.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm alittle confused, I myself are looking for a Golden for the summer and saw Golden Creek Kennels too. I thought the dogs were beautiful and was wondering how theya re as far as breeding and how their dogs are??


----------



## AcesWild

Pointgold said:


> GAAACCCKKKK! I loathe "foster" programs like this - HVB/puppy millers who simply want more reproductive organs available to them without having to care for the dogs (hence larger profits) really make my skin crawl. It's also used as a tactic by some so that they are not in violation of the number of dogs that they are allowed to have.


I agree 100 percent they piss me off when they want dogs "fostered"


----------



## Mandy's Dad

It was discussed on this forum about a year ago that "Golden Creek Kennel's" lost their accreditation with the AKC due to their "less than acceptable" breeding records. Something about breeding bitches too young and breeding them too often.

I've been to the kennels and found their grounds and kennels (including breeding area) to be clean and well maintained. Their GRs are beautiful and they pride themselves on having their customers return for visits. They have an 'open house' once a month and they are really a lot of fun.

You might want to contact the Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue Club in Raleigh if you are interested in adopting a Golden puppy. Just a thought...


----------



## GoldenKat

I was shocked at that too! Then I almost fainted when I asked my neighbor if she waited until the dog turned 2 at least before being bred and he just responded that 'oh I think you should wait until 2 also, but she knows what she's doing'


----------



## pburchins

I am in Atlanta and a Breeder here recommended this breeder in NC. http://www.seasonsgold.com/ I don't have personal experience with them but a very high quality breeder here highly recommends them.

Good Luck


----------



## Pointgold

pburchins said:


> I am in Atlanta and a Breeder here recommended this breeder in NC. http://www.seasonsgold.com/ I don't have personal experience with them but a very high quality breeder here highly recommends them.
> 
> Good Luck


No clearances listed in any database.


----------



## chesneygirl007

You can also try tanglewoodgoldens.com in Charlotte NC they have some nice dogs as well.

Kim


----------



## Furrymom

*Hip Dyslpasia with one Golden Creek kennel Golden*

I just stumbled upon this forum. Wanted people to know that we got a dog from goldencreek kennels 3 years ago. He has bilateral hip dysplasia. We have already had one total hip replacement, and are attempting rehab to prevent him from having to endure another surgery for the other hip!

Best dog I have ever had -- great temperment, beautiful coloring, smart, sweet -- just really bad hips.

We contacted the breeder while he was still under "warranty" (not that we would have ever dream of sending him back!), and nothing was offered to us.

I say stay away from this place.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I keep saying again and again-a breeder who offers you a contract requiring you to give up the dog in order for the warranty/guarantee to be in effect, does not have the best interest of either the puppy or you in mind. This type of contract is offered for one reason, and one reason only-the breeder KNOWS that most people will become attached and will not want to return the puppy. Run from any "breeder" who offers this type of contract.

OTOH, a breeder who offers to take back a puppy if YOU decide you can no longer keep him or her, is very often a good breeder.


----------



## Golden Golden

I would look somewhere else, they over breed the dogs! I have a personal experience with Golden Creek and I am not pleased with them at all! They breed the bitches before they turn 2 and breed EVERYTIME they go in to heat until they can't reproduce anymore or they die during labor (which is my experience)!! So sad and the puppies are bound to have problems in the future! Look for a breeder that LOVES their dogs and is not only in it for the money like Golden Creek!


----------



## EricAtUNC

JMartin, did you ever find a breeder? My wife and I are looking and researching breeders. We have visited 3, one of which was Golden Creek (seemed too much like an operation to us), and the others were disappointing.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## renee3

jmartin or eric- did either of you find a breeder? we were looking at golden creek as well. please let me know!
Thank you!!
Renee


----------



## Riley'sfamily

*Golden Creek Retriever*

We got our dog from Golden Creek Kennels in 2/03. He was absolutely beautiful and one of the best dogs a family could possibly have. He had a great personality and we loved him very much. He died in 1/10 after battling lymphoma for 6 months and we are devastated. Not that it mattered because we would not have traded our time with him for another dog who lived to be 20 but I wanted to let the breeder know about it and ask if any other dogs have been diagnosed. As lymphoma is often a genetic disease, I thought she would want the information for her records. She indicated that only one other dog in her kennel has ever had lymphoma. For other families who adopt a golden from this kennel. I hope that is true so that they will be spared our heartbreak.


----------



## chesneygirl007

Still for a dog to live only 7 years theres a problem!!!! I mean sure you might get a great dog but apparently health wise you dont. I came so close to purchasing a dog there about 2 years ago until I did some investigating and asking her questions. When I did not get the answers I wanted I pulled out. I had a deposit on a puppy and all and she returned my deposit. I'm so glad I did. I now have a healthy puppy english golden retriever from a local breeder who will turn 2 in april. I also just got a 9 week old silky terrier puppy from a breeder in ny. I always investigate a breeder, ask lots of questions and ask for referrals. 7 years is just too young for a dog to die unless its a great dane.

Kim
NJ


----------



## Riley'sfamily

*Golden Creek Retriever*

I completely agree with you. We loved that dog and we are heartbroken as we would have been if he died after a good long life but we should have had him in our lives for so much longer. I posted the comment to alert anybody who is looking at the kennel,or any other one, to ask lots and lots of questions and ask for proof regarding health histories of the dogs that come from that kennel, although I know we were never asked to provide follow up information regarding our dog. The only time I ever spoke to the breeder after we brought him home was when he was diagnosed with lymphoma to ask if she was aware of any other dogs from her kennel being diagnosed so young. I thought she would want that information to consider in future breeding but it was clear that she did not want to discuss it nor was she aware of any other golden from her kennel who was ever diagnosed with lymphoma except for one who was diagnosed at age 2 and has been in remission for the past 6 years. We were not so lucky. 

We would not have traded our short time with our dog for anything because he was the best dog and our lives were enriched for having him in them but there are many wonderful dogs from lots of kennels and if our experience could help somebody stop to ask the hard questions of a breeder and push for proof before they buy their dog, it may save them the pain we are feeling now.


----------



## EricAtUNC

renee3 said:


> jmartin or eric- did either of you find a breeder? we were looking at golden creek as well. please let me know!
> Thank you!!
> Renee


Hi Renee,

I really can't recommend Golden Creek, it's too much of an operation and business for making money, not breeding for the breed. We visited them twice, as well as some other breeders, some of which were down right nasty. One tip I can offer is to visit, their website can be done great, and they say this and that, but when you visit them that will tell the real story.

We did find one breeder, just one out of the 8-9 we visited and interviewed that we just LOVED. They are Zest Goldens (http://www.zestgoldens.com) in Cary. Debra is just fantastic and she questioned us just as much as we questioned her. I like a breeder that is going to be picky. Their goldens (just 2 females last we talked to her) are amazing and beautiful.

We ended up not getting a puppy from them, I'll try to make the story short  We put down a deposit and knew it could be several months before her Golden, Kizmet, would be bred. In the meantime we started volunteering for the Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue and fostering dogs. My wife and I figured this would be a good way to get in the swing of having goldens in the house and help dogs in need. The first dog we fostered we adopted, he is just awesome. On the day we picked him up to foster him is the day we found out that the breeding of Kizmet was not successful. We took it as it was meant to be. Since then we've been fostering and the great thing about fostering, is that you may get a dog already trained, and you also get first dibs on the dog to adopt if it works for your family. It's been a great experience for a great rescue. We're now not sure if we're going to go the puppy route, we're still thinking about it.

Hope it helps,
Eric


----------



## New Golden Fan

*experience with Golden Creek Kennels*

Regrettably, although they have a nice website, my advice is to steer clear of Golden Creek Kennels. We excitedly purchased an English Cream Golden puppy. The owner was careful not to disclose the age along the way of the puppies, but sold them at one day less than 7 weeks old. That was, from what I've learned, a bit on the young side. She hurried us to choose and get out the door. Although she said if there were any problems to let her know and that they had a warranty... her concern was not genuine nor sincere.

Within several weeks of having our puppy home it became evident that she had some serious issues (beyond normal puppy) with biting, aggression, and jumping. We engaged a professional trainer who confidently believed he could get her under control. After a 2 hour session. he threw up his arms and said he had never seen such a dominant puppy - only this kind of behavior in adult dobermans and german shepherds and recommended that we contact the breeder about taking her back. This was heartbreaking to hear. But we were thoroughly at our wits end - with bites and scratches all over our family's bodies. 

The owner - Susan - was completely unhelpful and unsympathetic. We called, and she did not call back. We called again and somehow caught her. Her response to our situation was to say "Well - you chose the dog". She was not willing to let us exchange the puppy for another, nor give us any of our money back. We followed up with additional emails and phone calls to discuss our issues further and she would not even respond at all. We have been unable to reach her at all after that one phone call. 

A good breeder would want their dog to be with the appropriate family and in the appropriate environment. This is not a good breeder, nor a good business person. I fear what other things I have subsequently read are true - this is a puppy mill...they don't seem to care about the health, behavior or placements of their puppies. They just care about collecting your check. 

Avoid this business and select another breeder.


----------



## MAJacksonK9OTR

*Golden creek*

Stay away from that breeder!!!!!!!I've had 2 littermate from her and one died at 6 and 12 but have had $$$$$$& medical issues from mass cell cancer to allergies to thyroid to arthritis etc....she is known in the Raleigh area as the fancy local puppy mill. People have been trying to hut her down for years. She has this new ranch built on the backs of her abused dogs!!!!I have adored these dogs but it makes me sick all the suffering they have endured. She needs to be shut down! I was so upset to hear all this behind the scene information after the death of my golden and was looking for a new one. Info from vet techs to other breeders to other owners all with similar stories.


----------



## kw27028

*Love our Dobby*

Our Family was fortunate to find Golden Creek. We adopted Dobby who was born on 7/4/2005. As a nurse I was impressed by Susan's attention to health. She certifies her breeding stock each year in Heart, Eyes, and Ortho. Most breeders do not get certs except once in the animal’s life time. This attention to health showed me that she was most concerned about breeding happy and HEALTHY boys and girls.
I personally found that Golden Creek was very interested in where there boys and girls went. The puppy contract clearly states that if for any reason you are unable to keep your animal you must contact golden creek. This too me was impressive.
Dobby our lovely boy has been with us for five years. He is the perfect member of our family. He is very gentle and kind to all people and animals. He is curious and very smart.
If I were to consider adding another golden to our family this is the first and only place I would consider going. I have been very pleased with Dobby's health and disposition. 
Dobby is a little taller than the standard AKC allows so we would not have been able to show him in a Ring but he gets all kinds of attention anywhere we go. People are all the time commenting on how gorgeous he is. He by the way is always the perfect gentle man.
I noticed that there we some comments about fostering programs from Golden Creek. This didn't concern me too much and we actually considered it for a time before Dobby came to live with us. However, my opinion is that the offer may have been extended so that the Kennel could maintain the genes from a great pool and extend the gene stock so that in breeding and larger genetic pools were available in the future for other owners. There is always a reason that someone may extend the offer for fostering and not all of the reasons are for profit.
With all that being said I realize that it is now 2011 and things may be different but our family has not experienced any health concerns or problems from making this breeder our choice for Dobby.


----------



## Ljilly28

*Here are a few NC breeders who might be good people with whom to network even if they do not have pups available.
*

*
*

*Crescent Golden Retrievers*

*Yvonne Sargent
*

* Fuquay Varina, NC USA 
 [email protected]
 www.crescentgoldens.com 
* 

*Honor Golden Retrievers*

* Paige McBride
Mineral Springs, NC USA 28108 
 [email protected]
 www.HonorGR.com 
704-764-8455
* 
*K-Jen Goldens*

* Jennifer & Ken Workman
Etowah, NC USA 28729 
 [email protected]
 www.kjengoldens.com 
828-891-2648*
*


Zionts Goldens*

* Peggy & Keith Zionts
Apex, NC USA 27502 
 [email protected]
 www.chantinfo.com 
919-363-3890*


----------



## LilTuffGirl

To the above poster - you may want to introduce yourself and get use to and read up on how most of the posters here act. Posting your responce as your first and only post seems sketchy.
99% of us on this board see our goldens as family - not a way to make money. You wouldn't send your family member off to be raised by someone else until it's ready to make you money. You take care of it yourself and make sure it's raised correctly and loved. You're there for every step of the labor of birth. And you sure as crap don't tell people sorry about your luck when something goes wrong.


----------



## Pointgold

kw27028 said:


> Our Family was fortunate to find Golden Creek. We adopted Dobby who was born on 7/4/2005. As a nurse I was impressed by Susan's attention to health. She certifies her breeding stock each year in Heart, Eyes, and Ortho. Most breeders do not get certs except once in the animal’s life time. This attention to health showed me that she was most concerned about breeding happy and HEALTHY boys and girls.
> I personally found that Golden Creek was very interested in where there boys and girls went. The puppy contract clearly states that if for any reason you are unable to keep your animal you must contact golden creek. This too me was impressive.
> Dobby our lovely boy has been with us for five years. He is the perfect member of our family. He is very gentle and kind to all people and animals. He is curious and very smart.
> If I were to consider adding another golden to our family this is the first and only place I would consider going. I have been very pleased with Dobby's health and disposition.
> Dobby is a little taller than the standard AKC allows so we would not have been able to show him in a Ring but he gets all kinds of attention anywhere we go. People are all the time commenting on how gorgeous he is. He by the way is always the perfect gentle man.
> I noticed that there we some comments about fostering programs from Golden Creek. This didn't concern me too much and we actually considered it for a time before Dobby came to live with us. However, my opinion is that the offer may have been extended so that the Kennel could maintain the genes from a great pool and extend the gene stock so that in breeding and larger genetic pools were available in the future for other owners. There is always a reason that someone may extend the offer for fostering and not all of the reasons are for profit.
> With all that being said I realize that it is now 2011 and things may be different but our family has not experienced any health concerns or problems from making this breeder our choice for Dobby.


 
The AKC doesn't suspend someone without good reason. And there are more than just a few "red flags" about this one, the entire place is draped in red.
I sure hope that your dog continues to be healthy. Out of the ridiculously high number of dogs (from this fancy puppy mill) it's certain that at least some will be.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Here in Maine, we have similar breeding operations that farm out dogs. They coyly call it "boarding families" or "guardian homes". Seriously when you have 25 bitches on a website how can it be anything but a mill? I always tell clients of mine to ask breeders why they breed. I agree with most of the posters on this forum that if you breed, you should be competing with your dogs somewhere. That has always been my philosophy....after all, I was a competitor long before I bred a litter of pups.


----------



## GoldensGirl

*Pointgold: Breeders' Code?*

Pointgold, you know so much about this subject and you are so very passionate about it. Is there some kind of guideline to good breeders' practices that novices can read and learn what the hallmarks of an excellent breeder are? Or what to be leery of? 

Thanks!
Lucy


----------



## Pointgold

GoldensGirl said:


> Pointgold, you know so much about this subject and you are so very passionate about it. Is there some kind of guideline to good breeders' practices that novices can read and learn what the hallmarks of an excellent breeder are? Or what to be leery of?
> 
> Thanks!
> Lucy


 
There are several stickies right here on GRF that are excellent guidelines for what a potential puppy buyer should look for.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

kw27028 said:


> She certifies her breeding stock each year in Heart, Eyes, and Ortho. Most breeders do not get certs except once in the animal’s life time.



Maybe I'm mistaken, but there are a lot of reputable breeders on this forum and I was under the impression that most get clearances for their dogs each year. This isn't something that your breeder is going above and beyond with. It's the minimum that a breeder should be doing. Your breeder should also be up front with you about the health problems that have presented in their lines, regardless of the fact that it may make you choose to go elsewhere. It doesn't sound like that was the case with some of the other posters with dogs from this breeder. I know that Pointgold makes a point to tell anyone who gets one of her puppies (as well as everyone here on the forum) about the importance of yearly eye exams, even in dogs that won't be bred, because she's aware of PU and the problems it can cause for our beloved pets. THAT is attention to health.


----------



## Pointgold

Enzos_Mom said:


> Maybe I'm mistaken, but there are a lot of reputable breeders on this forum and I was under the impression that most get clearances for their dogs each year. This isn't something that your breeder is going above and beyond with. It's the minimum that a breeder should be doing. Your breeder should also be up front with you about the health problems that have presented in their lines, regardless of the fact that it may make you choose to go elsewhere. It doesn't sound like that was the case with some of the other posters with dogs from this breeder. I know that Pointgold makes a point to tell anyone who gets one of her puppies (as well as everyone here on the forum) about the importance of yearly eye exams, even in dogs that won't be bred, because she's aware of PU and the problems it can cause for our beloved pets. THAT is attention to health.


 
Thank you. 
Stating that she does annual heart/eye/and ortho exams is most interesting. If it were the case, the databases would be _flooded _with her dogs, and they are not. There are very few Golden Creek dogs in the databases, and the reports are several years old. She is buying up lots of dogs from other countries (and I won't even get into the fact that those breeders are _not _exporting their best dogs...) so some would not have the Golden Creek prefix, obviously. But, if the dogs that she is producing are so fabulous, why is she not keeping any to continue her breeding "program"? Those dogs _would _have her kennel name, and again, if doing annual clearances (or, _any _clearances) they'd be in the databases.
Further, doing annual hip and elbow (ortho) radiographs would be odd for someone breeding - why would they want to expose them to that much radiation? OFA hip, elbow, and cardiac certifications is generally a one time thing, CERF is annual. Many breeders do, however, have hips and elbows, and sometimes heart, redone later in life just for their own knowledge as far as how their older adults are faring. But, even the OFA's guidelines do not require or even recommend annual radiographs. It's unecessary and excessive. And I don't believe for a minute that she's doing it.
This is yeat another "fancy" mill operation that most assuredly knows what people want to hear, and the "talk" is on the website. The lack of the "walk" is, I feel, underlined best by her suspension from the AKC, and her lack of clearances in the databases.


----------



## ragtym

kw27028:

I am curious, did you receive an AKC registration with Dobby or was it from another registry? If so, would you mind sharing which one?


----------



## kw27028

we did get the paperwork but I didn't send it in. The county I live in taxes pedigrees. I refuse to give that establishment any more money than I already do. It really didn't matter to me if he was registered or not.


----------



## kw27028

like I said it has been six years since we brought Dobby home. Things in the universe change so maybe what your saying is true. IF we were to do this all again at this point in time and a Golden was what I was looking for the names of each establishment would go into the hat and everyone would start at square one then be sorted. 
After doing alot of reading and asking questions Six years ago, Our vet called their vet and we were given our vet's blessing to make the purchase. Dobby has no health problems to date.


----------



## goldensrbest

Can you explain why breeders should be competing in some way with their dogs? I know most i have looked at do, and my breeder of spencer, and spirit does, just would like to know reasons.


----------



## Pointgold

kw27028 said:


> we did get the paperwork but I didn't send it in. The county I live in taxes pedigrees. I refuse to give that establishment any more money than I already do. It really didn't matter to me if he was registered or not.


 
Can you please explain this to me? How can a county "tax pedigrees"? The money is sent to the AKC, if the paperwork in fact was from the AKC, which I would question as I believe the breeder was suspended at that time.


----------



## Pointgold

goldensrbest said:


> Can you explain why breeders should be competing in some way with their dogs? I know most i have looked at do, and my breeder of spencer, and spirit does, just would like to know reasons.


Because it offers a breeder an objective, outside evaluation as to how well her breeding program is doing.


----------



## Swampcollie

goldensrbest said:


> Can you explain why breeders should be competing in some way with their dogs? I know most i have looked at do, and my breeder of spencer, and spirit does, just would like to know reasons.


When you take part in one or more of the various organized dog events you see not only your own dog(s), but lots of other dogs of your own breed and other breeds as well. This helps to educate and temper a breeders eye toward what traits and characteristics are needed to make up a good dog.


----------



## Ljilly28

Also, it is easy to become biased toward your own dogs, and the "objective" eyes of the several judges it takes to earn a title in most venues offers a reality check. In horses, it is called "stable blindness", when a breeder is more forgiving of flaws in their own horses than in other people's, and in dogs I think it is called "kennel blindness".


----------



## Pointgold

kw27028 said:


> we did get the paperwork but I didn't send it in. The county I live in taxes pedigrees. I refuse to give that establishment any more money than I already do. It really didn't matter to me if he was registered or not.


If you are referring to Davie County, they have a $1 annual registration fee per dog, according to the County Manager. All dogs, no matter the breed. There is no "tax on pedigrees".


----------



## Sensei

Our Personal Experience with Sammie
We wanted a English Golden Retriever so I searched and searched for a breeder I could trust that had a pure and healthy litter. A cousin had gotten an English Golden from Golden Creek Kennels so we contacted the owner. Her cell phone message ends with, "God Bless," so what could go wrong with that. Her fee was $1,500 for a female puppy so we gave a deposit. Speaking to her and reading her website thoroughly we were a little nervous because as nutritionists we wanted to know what the vaccine schedule would be. The breeder would not tell us. When we went to pick up our pup, the breeder was the one who gave her immunization. There was no veterinarian.

While we were waiting for our pup, we noticed there were 4 bitches and litters in the garage. Then there was a litter in the house that we were picking from. There was also a bitch in labor off the kitchen. There was also a kennel with puppies. So, in all there were 40 pups with another litter on the way plus the puppies in the kennel. Seemed like a small puppy mill to us.
Our concerns grew when we got home. We felt like new parents to a baby. We were hyper vigilant to her every need. We began to observe that she had vision problems or perhaps processing problems. We took her to a DVM Ophthalmologist who examined her. He said her vision was normal but there was something wrong. It was as though she was developmentally slow. More than 20 times we asked the breeder if other puppies in our pup's litter had vision problems, but she would never give us contact info on the owners. We even asked her to give owners our email address, but she would not even do that.

She is not a normal healthy English Golden Retriever who chases balls and retrieves them. She looks at an object for a while before processing it. If we are watching TV at night she can not see our hands when they are right in front of her face. When we walk her in the evening she can often walk into things because she doesn't see or register their presence ahead of time. Because of her vision and processing speeds she often will not engage with other dogs or people. She can spend much time alone.

WE WOULD ADVISE ALL TO AVOID GOLDEN CREEK KENNELS IN DURHAM, NC. THEY ARE INTERESTED IN ONE THING ONLY--GETTING YOUR MONEY. IF YOU ASK FOR THE NAME OF THE VETERINARIAN, BREEDER WILL REFUSE. WE BELIEVE BREEDER DOES NOT SPEND ANY MONEY ON THESE DOGS, JUST BREEDS THEM AS FAST AS SHE CAN. PERHAPS OUR PUP HAD GROWTH RETARDATION BROUGHT ON BY POOR NUTRITION--WE WILL NEVER KNOW AS THE BREEDER WILL NOT GIVE ANY INFO. PERHAPS HER BITCHES ARE HAVING LITTERS TOO FREQUENTLY AND THAT IS WHY THERE IS POOR NUTRITION.

BE WARNED!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

That is so heartbreaking. Thank you for taking care of your sweet girl and getting her seen and attended to. Breeders like that make me sick.. Ugh


----------



## jackie_hubert

Thank you for sharing this information. I think it will help potential puppy buyers understand the serious harm these types of milling situations can have on dogs. 

I thank god that this puppy has made it into a family that obviously cares greatly about her.

On another note, it is very easy for puppy buyers to be duped into buying a dog. My youth pastor and his wife backyard bred their clearly unhealthy mutt. The mother went blind at a young age too. It is why education is so important and one cannot assess a breeder without extensive research.

Btw, please do stick around on the forum. We'd love to see pictures of your girl and get to learn from some of your experiences.


----------



## vcm5

I am so sorry for your experience and for your dog. Thank you for sharing with others so that they might avoid the same thing!


----------



## Iamaduck

I am so sorry for your experience. We found that the owner wouldn't return our calls our emails at all once we had questions or problems. We were told that her family was having health issues, that she couldn't get back to us with the health information on our pup as a result. However, at the same time, she was holding open houses to move more dogs. Just a really awful experience. I wish someone would step in and close them down. I hope your dog is doing well!!


----------



## Ocean's mom

This is all so sad


----------



## Sensei

*New to Forum*

My wife and I got a puppy in Feb 2010 from Golden Creek Kennels. The breeder was Susan Harb. We love our girl Sammie but I would never recommend the breeder. Susan never responded to our questions or concerns when our puppy has vision problems. When we asked to speak to others in the litter she refused. When we asked to speak to their DVM she refused. When we picked up our girl there were 7 bitches with litters. That makes for a small puppy mill. Be aware!!!!!!!


----------



## mike409

We purchased a pup from them in 2003, Jake. At around two years old, he was diagnosed with Hip Dysplasia. I called Susan, so to let her know about the diagnoses. I called six times and each time it went to voicemail. I kept calling because I wanted to speak to her, not her VM. The sixth phone, I left her a message. In the message, I told her why I was calling. A week past and no return phone call. I called again, leaving a message again. This time, I also emailed her. Again, no response. After numerous messages were left and emails too, I sent her a certified letter. Nothing, zero, no response whatsoever. I was livid.

Luckily, Jake has been fine with his HD. Our vet did say that dogs can lead very normal lives with HD. 

I posted this in the Cancer forum, but Jake has just developed two lumps in his throat and one in his armpit. I'm fearing it's Lymphoma. Especially now, since another posters GR(Post #21 Riley), who was purchased from the same breeder, developed Lymphoma. We have an appt with out vet tomorrow. Hoping for a good outcome.

As far as temperament, Jake has been an awesome friend. We could not ask for a better one. That being said;

I'll be another poster to say, DO NOT PURCHASE FROM GOLDEN CREEK KENNELS!!


----------



## Furrymom

*Sorry about Jake!*

I was so sad to see your post about Jake. I certainly hope the vet appointment went well.

I posted a long time back about our Golden we got from GCK -- after he was diagnosed with HD as well (right at 2 years). The update is that he has since had both hips replaced (THR) -- 2nd was just last Feb. The surgeries have made a world of difference and he can now run and play like a normal dog.

I find it interesting that you notified her about Jake because when I notified her about Ruskin in ~July 2008 I was advised no other claims had ever been made.

In addition to the HD, he developed seizures about a year and a half back. 

I will reiterate my previous post -- he is the best dog I could ever imagine. Sweet, laid back, and just a great friend. However -- please do not buy any dogs from this kennel.


----------



## mike409

kw27028 said:


> Our Family was fortunate to find Golden Creek. We adopted Dobby who was born on 7/4/2005. As a nurse I was impressed by Susan's attention to health. She certifies her breeding stock each year in Heart, Eyes, and Ortho. Most breeders do not get certs except once in the animal’s life time. This attention to health showed me that she was most concerned about breeding happy and HEALTHY boys and girls.
> I personally found that Golden Creek was very interested in where there boys and girls went. The puppy contract clearly states that if for any reason you are unable to keep your animal you must contact golden creek. This too me was impressive.
> Dobby our lovely boy has been with us for five years. He is the perfect member of our family. He is very gentle and kind to all people and animals. He is curious and very smart.
> If I were to consider adding another golden to our family this is the first and only place I would consider going. I have been very pleased with Dobby's health and disposition.
> Dobby is a little taller than the standard AKC allows so we would not have been able to show him in a Ring but he gets all kinds of attention anywhere we go. People are all the time commenting on how gorgeous he is. He by the way is always the perfect gentle man.
> I noticed that there we some comments about fostering programs from Golden Creek. This didn't concern me too much and we actually considered it for a time before Dobby came to live with us. However, my opinion is that the offer may have been extended so that the Kennel could maintain the genes from a great pool and extend the gene stock so that in breeding and larger genetic pools were available in the future for other owners. There is always a reason that someone may extend the offer for fostering and not all of the reasons are for profit.
> With all that being said I realize that it is now 2011 and things may be different but our family has not experienced any health concerns or problems from making this breeder our choice for Dobby.




You must have some financial stake in Golden Creek Kennels. 

"Susans attention to health"? 

Are you serious?? Have you even read this entire thread? If you believe what that women says, I have a bridge to sell you!:doh:


"She certifies her breeding stock each year in Heart, Eyes, and Ortho."

Umm, yeah, she also gives hip clearances. So what? That I know of, four of her goldens(that she sold), developed HD since 2008. Calls and emails to her have gone unanswered. I wonder how many others have developed HD or Lymphoma that we do not know about. 

I will be calling and emailing her about my golden developing Lymphoma. 

Maybe she will answer all of us when she get served with court papers.

Scruples, she has none.


----------



## Golden922

Ask Susan how many litters she is breeding with Banks? 4 in the next four months. She just sold 42 puppies for Xmas and is planning to have at least seven new litters in the next 4 months. If that is not a puppy mill via would call her the
Puppy mill madam. Beautiful house in Durham beautiful house at the beach and a boat with at least 3 250hp motors. I would say she is doing well. And to top it off not listed in AKC cause she was banned.


----------



## Golden922

*Golden creek kennels. Run away*

Don't trust this woman cage has a male named banks that is going to be bred 4 times in the next two months. He just was bred 6 months ago with two litters. She just sold 42 puppies for Xmas and getting ready to mate at least 7 pairs of dogs for more puppies. 

If that is not a puppy mill madam I don't know what is. She also live in a mice house built from puppy sales (we figured over 200000 this year). Nice house at the beach and nice boat. 3 250 hp motors. 

All for somebody that doesn't return calls. Is
Not honest and not recognized by AKC. No dog is recognized by any gr organization because they have no accredited backgrounds. 

She has my deposit and won't give it back. So she is going to hold it and wait for me to get a puppy. Can't get her to giver anything in writing. She is not an honest business person. BEWARE. Check out her background!


----------



## Ljilly28

She took your deposit, but now won't give it bacK?


----------



## Mayve

Just read through this whole thread....If a breeder wasn't returning my numerous calls, emails etc and I lived close enough...I think I'd be attending her next open house to talk to her about these issues in person...just sayin'


----------



## Pretzel's Mom

I would be filing a complaint with the better business bureau. If she states her dog has clearances and does not that is fraud. Contact your 
States Attorney's office. 

Until people stop buying dogs from these breeders they will continue to bred.

Good luck in getting your deposit back.:crossfing


----------



## bevrogers

Often you hear of local kennels getting busted for running puppy Mills. Why has it not happened to this one?? It is so obvious that is what she is running over there. It is so sad that she is allowed to put dogs in the area who are sick! I often have people reference her kennel to me. But I have researched them a few times - stay far away!

We adopted a Golden 2 1/2 years ago that was a breeder dog from somewhere local who - well was past her prime I guess - our vet said she likely had been breed at least 5 times. She was the most beautiful dog i have ever seen and a heart as big as can be. We lost her suddenly in November - unknown tumor on her liver or spleen that burst. Our family was completely heart broken.


----------

